# Portugal - tell me about it



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We’re just beginning to put some ideas together for our next trip and at the moment seem to be steering towards Portugal.
We’ve spent a little time down on the southern coast some years ago but I’m tempted to do a little exploring further north.
We have thoughts of spending a few days in the Pecos in northern Spain and then just work our way to north Portugal and wander south from there.
Still undecided on the Santander/Bilbao ferry route versus the drive down from Calais – much about the same in cost when you take into consideration the days “lost” on French motorways.
We’re looking at 6 to 8 weeks in May/June.

Any thoughts, suggestions etc would be welcomed


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tony,

We did the trip in reverse from 5th May to 7th July 2005.  It was very enjoyable, surprised by the lack of motorhomes except in the very popular areas even then there weren't that many.

We pottered through France (used aires) crossed the Pyrenees by the Vielha Tunnel then across Spain to El Roccio for a bit of R&R and then had a couple of weeks on the Algarve soaking up the sun.

From the Algarve we followed the coast around to St Jean de Luz. Plenty of sites to visit according to your interests, free parking no problem. I have a list if your interested.

We found its a very good time to tour all the snowbirds have gone home and the summer season has not quite got under way.

We used the Speed ferries crossing Dover - Boulogne and did 4200 miles on the continent.

Regards

Don


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Don - that'll do nicely for starters.
We're quite used to wandering around and taking pot luck where we end up each evening but if you have a list of handy stopping spots then ta very much - is it possible to attach files to pm's? - I'm not sure.


----------



## mr_lewy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Tony. 
We are just back from a 6 month trip. We ferried Plymouth - Santander and followed coast (taking in Picos) to A Coruna... down to Santiago... and then into Portugal...
...Northern Spain was spectacular/stunning, but we loved Portugal even more...
...if you make your first stop at Caminha Orbitur site you can pick up a superb Portugese Guide for 6 Euros with every campsite in Portugal !
In all we stayed at around 30 sites throughout the country, the best facilities being down on the Algarve at Albuferia and Turiscampo (Lagos).
We enjoyed all sites, but others which stand out would be:
Lavra Orbitur Site - handy for bus into Porto (45 to 60 mins)
Camping Costa Nova (near Aveiro)
Monte Carvalhal De Rocha - remote and stunning
Evora (Orbitur) and Beja (inland historic places of interest)
Alcacer do Sal
Pria de Gale (Fontainhas) - Wow !
Costa Caprica (Orbitur) - handy for Liboa (bus & ferry into city)
Monte Gordo - handy if you want to venture to Spain and the beautiful Donanna National Park...
...enjoy... you will find gems wherever you go... 

ps - Biona is well worth a visit before you get into Spain.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The guide mentioned is http://www.roteiro-campista.pt/frame-geral-parques-uk.htm it list most but not all camp sites in Portugal. There is an on line version in English.

Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We went to N. Portugal years ago when I was working for a Middle East company around Vigo. I thought the Portugese were very nice people, lovely scenary outside the town and I would imagine even better further south. If you have the chance I would go there. I also think Zularita went there at some point and maybe pix in their album.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi We are off to Portugal next May for a few weeks, does anyone know what it is like to tow a car there ie police, any information on sites etc would be very welcome.
We will be flying the Welsh flag if you see it come say hello.

Regards

Ron


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Ron - we too will be going down that way in May - we'll keep an eye out for any dragons.
ps - it's a long time 'til May so you'd best get your subscription in before you run out of posts.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

yorkslee said:


> Hi Folks, for all of you who are interested in coming to Portugal please check out:-
> 
> www.asseiceiracamping.com or www.campingasseiceira.com
> 
> we are open all year round with 16 amp hook up.


Hi,

It's a beautiful area (Serra de Sao Mamede) where you are situated but it tends to get a bit cool up there in the winter months.

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

THIS site has a number of suggested itinenaries.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Portugal*

When we went through N Spain and then into Portugal we made our first stop in Portugal at:

Vila Nova de Cerveira: We headed for the Aqua Museum/port area and parked in the Aqua museum car park for 2 nights. From here it is a short walk to town via an underpass. Next to the tourist office there is FREE Internet access, at least when we were there.

We stayed at Camping Vale Paraiso nr Nazare which was ok on the pitches at the top of the site. Internet here also.

We stopped at Baragem de Pego do Alta, Praia de Melides ( large parking and short walk to beach and local restaurants), Porto Covo (parking by cliffs in car park and large parking nr town where water is and clean toilets nearby) Monte Clerigo (restaurants here) Praia Ingrina (small car park and restaurant nearby)

Praia da Luz I believe they have stopped MH parking by beach.

Parking near marina at Lagos........good but local papers had residents writing agains MH parking so would need to check on this but Lagos is lovely to visit.

Alvor parking by Sports Centre.

Forte Novo nr Quarteir parking by beach.

Tavira parking near town

Pedras de El-Rei We liked it here but work was going on at car park nr holiday complex so would need to check it out.

Adam & Eve beach is popular with MH

Castro Marim big car park near town used by MH also along road some lovely public showers for 15c!

Alcoutim Parking at cemetry and path to village from here.

Estrela (of M517 road) parking entrance to village, off beaten track but nice for overnight. overlooks Baragem d'Alqueva. Cafe/bar and very small supermarket (if you can call it that)

Hope these few places help when you are touring Portugal


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Weve stayed in Albufeira twice (not in motorhome) I know that there is a campsite there, Albufeira old town is lovely and it has a lovely beach, I did see a camper at the old marina on the car park, dont know if it had overnighted. I agree Lagos is lovely, if you have children a trip to zoomarine is good, and if you go dont miss the 4D cinema, wicked!!!
there are a lot of very narrow rds in some towns, and the people are very friendly and if you do go to Albufeira old town, try a meal at O'Valeiro's its on the top of the street leading down to the tunnel, the tourist menu is good value at 9.50 euros for 3 courses including half a bottle of house wine or a small beer per person,they do other meals as well (delicious) most of the restaurants serve good food, you could always go onto a portugal forum and ask questions I went onto the Albufeira one before I first went and people were very helpful, a bit like here. We went to Zante in October but wherever we go we prefer Portugal, you could try Lisbon and there is Fatima it has a lot of history also if you feel an earth tremor dont worry apparantly they are common. :lol: Anne


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A word of warning about overnighting on Portuguese motorways. Tickets are only valid for 12 hours after this you will incur a hefty fine as well as the normal toll fee.

Don.


----------

